# WRUW - What Are You Wearing Today? A continuing saga...



## rsittner

It seems our ongoing post of WRUW is gone. So not wanting to miss out on the wristies, post 'em up here!

I will start it off with my SuperOcean II and its radiant blue face.









Have a great weekend!

Randy


----------



## butcherjp

Early morning :


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## O2AFAC67

This past Thursday afternoon the 17th in the waiting room VA eye clinic...


----------



## rsittner

On my way to Seattle out of LAX…


----------



## InitialAndPitch

O2AFAC67 said:


> This past Thursday afternoon the 17th in the waiting room VA eye clinic...
> View attachment 16508222


That's about the distance I need to hold my Montbrilliant these days just to read the darn thing. Twenty five feet further back would be better.

"Doc, I can't read my watch"
"Get a new watch"
"No, but i'll take new eyes"


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

This was actually from yesterday. It was a sunny day, and I decided to test out the lume on my Colt GMT...


----------



## momo73

Today walk in nature. Psychohygiene.


----------



## Zsandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## sjrk1

This just arrived this morning from the Breitling online store...








The Aerospace will be the third Breitling in my collection - must kick the habit!


----------



## rsittner

sjrk1 said:


> This just arrived this morning from the Breitling online store...
> View attachment 16514072
> 
> The Aerospace will be the third Breitling in my collection - must kick the habit!


What habit? I see no problem here...

She's a beauty! Enjoy it and I will keep my eye out for pics of #4.

Randy


----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sjrk1

sjrk1 said:


> This just arrived this morning from the Breitling online store...
> View attachment 16514072
> 
> The Aerospace will be the third Breitling in my collection - must kick the habit!


The Aerospace is just back from their first trip to the pub...


----------



## rsittner

sjrk1 said:


> The Aerospace is just back from their first trip to the pub...
> View attachment 16514860


Mmm... Brains!

Randy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## 71 TRUCK




----------



## jenyang

Who says you can't wear a diver with a dress shirt?









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicosuave1

cleaned after a 5 day trip with it to San Diego


----------



## Sugman




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## rsittner

mark_uk said:


> View attachment 16518792


Love the SO and a great vantage point! Where was this taken?

Randy


----------



## mark_uk

rsittner said:


> Love the SO and a great vantage point! Where was this taken?
> 
> Randy




It was taken during an airfield inspection this morning. We were socked in so no movements. I took the opportunity to jump out the vehicle and take a quick snap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

For my good friend Randy...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> For my good friend Randy...
> View attachment 16522159
> 
> View attachment 16522160


Best darned BBQ timer in the world there, Ron! Sure looks tasty - and the food looks pretty good too!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## jenyang

Giving the SO a break.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## butcherjp

Early morning train with the Aerospace, not airborne today …


----------



## rsittner

butcherjp said:


> Early morning train with the Aerospace, not airborne today …


Looks as good on the rails as it does in the air!

Randy


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TruthBalance

nicosuave1 said:


> cleaned after a 5 day trip with it to San Diego
> View attachment 16517809


Beautiful piece. What model?


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Londonboy

Old school rules imho


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gtopaul

Not wearing a B today but the wife is.


----------



## Ricky T




----------



## nicosuave1

1st timer said:


> View attachment 16539436


I used to own this exact model! Brilliant colt panda chrono


----------



## nicosuave1

TruthBalance said:


> Beautiful piece. What model?


AB0420 is the model reference, here's a link to the most reasonably priced one I can find on chrono24 if interested: Breitling Chronomat 44 GMT for $5,250 for sale from a Private Seller on Chrono24


----------



## Sugman




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## My3Sons

Victorinox titanium chrono. Only version of this watch I've encountered in titanium. I promise to wear my Superocean in the next couple of days....


----------



## TexasTee

Pet peeve……other brand pics posted in a specific brand thread. 
Maybe it’s just me……


----------



## jenyang

TexasTee said:


> Pet peeve……other brand pics posted in a specific brand thread.
> Maybe it’s just me……
> 
> 
> View attachment 16545286


Seems like some strange need to photo bomb. Plenty of forums to show off other brands.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

This one is pretty much like hens teeth.
Volcano dial and blue bezel SOH II, made only one year for overseas market


----------



## ronsetoe

Well today it is
Wednesday April 6th, approx 1:30 PM, Leap year 2024, a waxing crescent moon and this is just such an awesome new toy!!!!
Setting it sucked though


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> Well today it is
> Wednesday April 6th, approx 1:30 PM, Leap year 2024, a waxing crescent moon and this is just such an awesome new toy!!!!
> Setting it sucked though
> View attachment 16547945


Oh but SOOO worth it! Love it!

Congratulations.

Randy


----------



## ronsetoe

Damn I am on a roll! 








I thought I was going to have to give this up in a trade for the watch that I posted yesterday but a better deal came through for my Olympus.
This is now a watch that someone will have to pry out of my hands or offer me something that I really want... LOL
The Navitimer Twinsixty 2


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Happy Friday!!!


----------



## Travelller

😉🤙🍻


----------



## rsittner

Aeropspace Avantage today


----------



## ronsetoe

Yellow today


----------



## rsittner

Navitimer World Today. With the warmer temperatures approaching, it's about time to swap the leather for the Mesh or Pilot bracelet.


----------



## ronsetoe

SOH 38


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner

Top Time!


----------



## ronsetoe

I threw this one on today


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> I threw this one on today
> View attachment 16559171


Man... that green really shines!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## ronsetoe

Yesterday I went with a green dial and black bezel, today black dial with green bezel. I love how the AR reflects me taking the picture.


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

I got some new electric blue croc kicks for my SOH I silver dial black bezel


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Alimamy

Co-pilot accompanying me this Spring afternoon.


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> View attachment 16563753
> 
> I got some new electric blue croc kicks for my SOH I silver dial black bezel


Now THAT'S a blue strap. LOVE IT!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Cossie Time...









Randy


----------



## ronsetoe

The watch that started my SOH obsession


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## rsittner

butcherjp said:


> View attachment 16567014


I love seeing Breitlings in their natural habitat! Nice action shot there. I see the chrono is active and the bezel has been set. Looks like your Aerospace is hard at work.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

SuperOcean II Today









Have a great weekend everyone!

Randy


----------



## jhdscript

*Breitling Co-Pilot*

*


  




*


----------



## butcherjp

rsittner said:


> I love seeing Breitlings in their natural habitat! Nice action shot there. I see the chrono is active and the bezel has been set. Looks like your Aerospace is hard at work.
> 
> Randy


Thanks ! It is indeed 😁
Timing the flight progress with the chrono and the fuel tanks switches with the bezel !


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## rsittner

mark_uk said:


> View attachment 16568196


Another one in the field - plane watching no less! Love it

Randy


----------



## mark_uk

rsittner said:


> Another one in the field - plane watching no less! Love it
> 
> Randy


I was out documenting wildlife. My finger just happened to hit the window button, when my arm then fell on the sill, and my other hand accidentally ended up taking a photo, just as a plane was passing over head LOL.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rsittner

Full "Pink" Moon tonight!


----------



## jovani




----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Cougar17

Aviator 8 today.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## nicosuave1

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16543408


Nice. I have the champaign dial version of this very watch coming in the mail in the next few days straight from Japan, can't wait


----------



## nicosuave1

rsittner said:


> Aeropspace Avantage today
> View attachment 16552672


Can't ever be mad at titanium! Cheers


----------



## ronsetoe

Just took off my Olympus and this Colt has gotten zero attention lately....but one of my first Breitling's. It just feels great on the wrist


----------



## karwath




----------



## Hunterfate

Blackbird and beautiful nature 😍


----------



## O2AFAC67

Still wearing black calf deployant from the lovely Maria in Kyiv, Ukraine. It matches the Bomber perfectly and it is worn in honor of Maria and her family...


----------



## nicosuave1

I also have a strap from Maria thanks to a good reference, just put it on today after getting watch back from some anti scratch treatment


----------



## rsittner

nicosuave1 said:


> I also have a strap from Maria thanks to a good reference, just put it on today after getting watch back from some anti scratch treatment
> View attachment 16576327
> 
> View attachment 16576313


Man, that's GORGEOUS! Great combination too. 

LOVE IT!

Randy


----------



## karwath




----------



## mangjoe




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## jovani




----------



## karwath




----------



## rsittner

Emergency II today - just in case


----------



## Relo60




----------



## catsteeth

I'm quite pleased with the colour match on the nato.


----------



## rsittner

catsteeth said:


> I'm quite pleased with the colour match on the nato.
> View attachment 16580462


Gorgeous combo! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## mark_uk




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## nicosuave1

evening shift!


----------



## karwath




----------



## rsittner

nicosuave1 said:


> evening shift!
> View attachment 16581663
> 
> View attachment 16581662


Mmmm... Photographers are always talking about "Golden Hour" being the best for photos. Now I finally get it!

Beautiful!


----------



## nicosuave1

can't take it off!


----------



## rsittner

nicosuave1 said:


> can't take it off!
> View attachment 16582691


And why would you?


----------



## Londonboy

Cream dial LE on the OEM black calf strap


----------



## Heithel




----------



## Hunterfate

Aerospace. Sorry for out of focus, it was bumpy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Maria's strap every day until it's over...


----------



## Dark Overlord

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ng9jhd]


----------



## Whiskey&Watch




----------



## nicosuave1

Sbge205 gs just unboxed haven't even set it yet. need to take a couple links out too. Gorgeous depth to dial, amazing manufacture quality all around..


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## rsittner

nicosuave1 said:


> View attachment 16588313


Dang that's a gorgeous watch! That dial is AMAZING!


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## rsittner

SuperOcean II under a Near-UV light source.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner

Emergency II today...


----------



## blakkflame

Crosswind Racing ...










... in office !


----------



## ronsetoe

blakkflame said:


> Crosswind Racing ...
> 
> View attachment 16598477
> 
> 
> ... in office !


get a better pic of that bad boy!


----------



## Ravenloft7671




----------



## gooter

Happy Friday









Sent from my SM-N981W using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on brown Spanish leather deployant today...


----------



## blakkflame

ronsetoe said:


> get a better pic of that bad boy!


... but if one is a bad photographer Randy ... 











Today Bentley Du Mans however !


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## NL-USA

It's time to feed our horses. Wearing the original Breitling Chronospace today.


----------



## jovani




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## mark_uk




----------



## rsittner

Heading back to Switzerland through London Heathrow.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just for Randy this evening, the Bomber on Maria's black leather deployant...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Just for Randy this evening, the Bomber on Maria's black leather deployant...
> View attachment 16601581


Looking great, Ron. The steaks too! Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

On the plane at Heathrow getting ready to push back for the flight to Zürich.

Another gray day in London, the skies filled with a bit of “liquid sunshine”.


----------



## rsittner

All settled in my hotel room in Zürich. Pulled out my traveling collection to wind them and set the date to the first. My Montbrillant Olympus already knows it’s the 1st. 😍


----------



## Guarionex




----------



## O2AFAC67

Back in the house after lighting the grill. The lume still glowing a good while after being outside in the sunshine...









No grill shot today but a few minutes later a couple of 1/2 pounders on the table... 😋


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Back in the house after lighting the grill. The lume still glowing a good while after being outside in the sunshine...
> View attachment 16603806
> 
> 
> No grill shot today but a few minutes later a couple of 1/2 pounders on the table... 😋
> View attachment 16603809


Looks great, Ron. And I appreciate that 1/2 pounder even more now that I am back in Zürich, Switzerland - the land of $50 burgers


----------



## lanjim

My perfect traveling companion...









Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Hunterfate

lanjim said:


> My perfect traveling companion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F711U1 using Tapatalk


Yap, really perfect


----------



## karwath




----------



## jenyang

Peeking out from under a cuff...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

This one is for my good friend, Ron. You posted a pic from a local BBQ shop (my namesake - Randy’s - if memory serves). It was great ‘Q at a great price. Well… I present to you Brisket Restaurant in Hardbrücke Switzerland (a suburb of Zürich). Good ‘Q but it comes at a cost!









I’ll be throwing down about $60 USD for dinner with a beer and a couple of sides.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

And here it is… Brisket, Pulled Pork and Pulled Chicken, beans and slaw.


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> And here it is… Brisket, Pulled Pork and Pulled Chicken, beans and slaw.
> View attachment 16607448


Omigosh Randy! Is the "B" logo on the platter missing something? Like a pair of wings?...


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Heading to Düsseldorf on Swiss Air.


----------



## kluzik1

A bit garden work


----------



## kluzik1

kluzik1 said:


> A bit garden work


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## karwath




----------



## rsittner

Düsseldorf to Amsterdam today


----------



## King_Neptune

rsittner said:


> Düsseldorf to Amsterdam today
> View attachment 16611329


My last trib to Amsterdam was by bus from Ghent, Belgium almost 4 decades ago.


----------



## Freedom Phil




----------



## smellody




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Travelller

#FliegerFriday #PilotFriday #NaviFriday with the awesome 806RE 😉🍻


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## karwath

I am trying out a different strap on the Transocean


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Emergency II today - just in case
> 
> View attachment 16580400
> View attachment 16580403


You’re gonna need a bigger plane


----------



## isgrb




----------



## nicosuave1

isgrb said:


> View attachment 16616069


I've got to give them credit for making the still present and necessary date window disappear into the dial, but wow I miss the bold wings insignia, especially on the flagship models..arrg!


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## Jake E

I had no intentions of buying this but in person it was impossible to resist. U.S. limited edition Chronomat with black MOP dial, stainless/18k rose gold. First two tone watch and I couldn’t be happier.


----------



## isgrb

Congrats, just saw that MOP on my AD as well. Beautiful watch


----------



## helderberg

Be safe all.


----------



## nicosuave1

Jake E said:


> I had no intentions of buying this but in person it was impossible to resist. U.S. limited edition Chronomat with black MOP dial, stainless/18k rose gold. First two tone watch and I couldn’t be happier.
> View attachment 16617362
> 
> View attachment 16617363


if I had an AD near me I would probably do this too, beautiful!


----------



## Hunterfate

Navi Monday


----------



## rsittner

At AMS (Amsterdam Schiphol Airport) en route back to Zürich today 









Randy


----------



## karwath




----------



## rsittner

On the plane now for ZRH. Getting ready for the push back.









Randy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Brent L. Miller

Jake E said:


> I had no intentions of buying this but in person it was impossible to resist. U.S. limited edition Chronomat with black MOP dial, stainless/18k rose gold. First two tone watch and I couldn’t be happier.
> View attachment 16617362
> 
> View attachment 16617363


I couldn't agree with you more. On paper, I don't know that I'd even want to try it on, but when we got one in stock I absolutely loved it. Congrats on getting one and enjoy wearing it for a long time.


----------



## JorgeB

BlackBird A13353 
That brushing is exquisite


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## NL-USA

rsittner said:


> Düsseldorf to Amsterdam today
> View attachment 16611329


Is that a KLM Delft's Blauw (Blue) ceramic tile you used as a background with your gorgeous cosmonaut?


----------



## karwath




----------



## rsittner

NL-USA said:


> Is that a KLM Delft's Blauw (Blue) ceramic tile you used as a background with your gorgeous cosmonaut?


That’s the gift bag that KLM uses for their Business Class lunch for the very short flight.

Randy


----------



## Mickey®




----------



## butcherjp

Preparing for today flight :


----------



## karwath




----------



## Cayenne06




----------



## Relo60




----------



## O2AFAC67

Countdown bezel at work. Grillin' chicken breasts and Andoulie sausage this evening... 😋


----------



## Mrxnyc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

New OEM blue buffalo shoes for the Evo today...


----------



## rsittner

Heading back home… Zürich to London


----------



## nicosuave1

panerai 1537 oem suede (buffalo?) strap on the 44 gmt works really well, very happy with this switch for a while.


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## MorbidSalmon00




----------



## karwath




----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rsittner

Final leg home… LHR to LAX. Enjoying a glass of champagne 🥂 before push back!


----------



## King_Neptune

Picked up this today.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Relo60




----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez

Aerospace










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicosuave1

tryin to decide on the diver for the week, heavy scuba mission of desk work ahead


----------



## Whiskey&Watch

Antares world from the Windrider series!


----------



## rsittner

nicosuave1 said:


> tryin to decide on the diver for the week, heavy scuba mission of desk work ahead
> View attachment 16638057


Well it all depends on how deep you will dive into your work. Just don't get 'em wet! 

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Whiskey&Watch said:


> Antares world from the Windrider series!
> View attachment 16638188


Now there's one that you don't see in the wild very often! Gorgeous and looks to be in great condition! Thank you for posting.

Randy


----------



## nicosuave1

grand seiko on custom alligator!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Whiskey&Watch

rsittner said:


> Now there's one that you don't see in the wild very often! Gorgeous and looks to be in great condition! Thank you for posting.
> 
> Randy


Ta Randy! This one is indeed very rare to see in the wild! I bought it used in 2018 from Japan!


----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/a/cANq2x1


----------



## Dark Overlord

At Rockafeller Plaza for a taping of The Tonight Show


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

Brand new B50 Cockpit Night Mission with blue MOP dial. Love... Love... Love... the dial! The camera just doesn't do it justice. The face almost looks like it has its own internal lighting source when the sun hits it just right.









Under a near UV light source showing the Super Luminova









Randy


----------



## Ravenloft7671

Navi on mesh today.


----------



## rinfuso1

I'm wearing my first Breitling. A Superocean Heritage 38.


----------



## Travelller

#FliegerFriday × #PilotFriday x #NaviFriday 🙌😃🍻


----------



## rinfuso1

Wearing my SOH with Black Diver strap.


----------



## Alimamy

Timing photons arriving on Earth from the Sun this Saturday morning.


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## kluzik1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rsittner

Still loving my new B50 Cockpit! First time in the full sun. That dial really glows!


----------



## nicosuave1

kluzik1 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I really love this piece, thank you for sharing!


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## kluzik1




----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## SSingh1975

Took my 'B' down to Santa Cruz boardwalk ...good times.


----------



## rsittner

Back to my new B50 Cockpit today


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rinfuso1

Superocean Heritage 38


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## gmads

With summer here, I've been on a little bit of a white band kick:


----------



## Cougar17

Aviator 8 Day Date back on the original strap.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Brand new B50 Cockpit Night Mission with blue MOP dial. Love... Love... Love... the dial! The camera just doesn't do it justice. The face almost looks like it has its own internal lighting source when the sun hits it just right.
> View attachment 16643312
> 
> 
> Under a near UV light source showing the Super Luminova
> View attachment 16643314
> 
> 
> Randy


That sure has some presence. Nice Randy.


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> That sure has some presence. Nice Randy.


Thank you IAP!


----------



## rsittner

24seven365 said:


> Sharp looking watch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## rsittner

Cossie in the sunshine today!


----------



## omar77w

Aviator 8


----------



## rinfuso1

omar77w said:


> Aviator 8
> View attachment 16659459
> 
> 
> View attachment 16659460


Now that's a sharp looking watch!
Randy


----------



## Londonboy

Grey dial today


----------



## SSingh1975

^ Funny how much of a change the arabic numerals make to the dial !! Pilot vibes.


----------



## ATD90




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## stockae92




----------



## SSingh1975

Wearing this a LOT more than I had expected (over my sub!).


----------



## nicosuave1

Top Gun!


----------



## rsittner

Cossie today...


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Still have it on. Like a kid sleeping with his new catcher's mit.


----------



## rsittner

LP49 said:


> Still have it on. Like a kid sleeping with his new catcher's mit.


Don't forget to go out and get the mail/paper in your robe, scuffs AND your Navitimer. Major flex to the neighbors!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Aerospace Avantage this morning!








Randy


----------



## rsittner

Just pulled this out to wind it. Had to take a pic while it was out. Still my grail!









Randy


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## karwath




----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## LP49




----------



## jenyang

An adaptable watch.
















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49

Changed bracelet to a strap. Prefer?


----------



## ronsetoe

rinfuso1 said:


> Superocean Heritage 38
> View attachment 16656955


Such an Effing brilliant watch, headed to the safe now to get mine out. How long have you had it? I have been on a three year quest for the silver/brown bezel 38 and it is the only color that I need..made in 2010. enjoy and great pic


----------



## rsittner

LP49 said:


> Changed bracelet to a strap. Prefer?
> View attachment 16677511
> 
> That's the iconic Navitimer look right there! Love it on the OEM strap!
> 
> Randy


----------



## LP49

[QUOTE="rsittner, post: 55183538, member: Thanks Randy!
Best. Jay


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## rinfuso1

ronsetoe said:


> Such an Effing brilliant watch, headed to the safe now to get mine out. How long have you had it? I have been on a three year quest for the silver/brown bezel 38 and it is the only color that I need..made in 2010. enjoy and great pic


Thanks ronsetoe! I bought it in 2008.


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## rsittner

B50 Cockpit Night Mission today


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hey, Randy. Guess where Bette and I are right now...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Here's a hint...


----------



## helderberg

Old photo but my Steelfish today.
Be safe all, Frank.


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Here's a hint...
> View attachment 16681549
> 
> View attachment 16681550


Well… That one gave it away! Have fun and let us know what you think.


----------



## brendvn




----------



## O2AFAC67

It'a a Tuesday special...
























So of course the Bomber was required...


----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> It'a a Tuesday special...
> View attachment 16681966
> 
> View attachment 16681965
> 
> View attachment 16681964
> 
> So of course the Bomber was required...
> View attachment 16681972


"Cruisin" with the BONE! I love how you roll, Ron!


----------



## rsittner

Twins Tuesday?


----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner

Back to the Cosmonaute today...


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67

9


----------



## nicosuave1

cheers!


----------



## LP49




----------



## karwath




----------



## galvestonokie

Limited edition Skyracer Raven:


----------



## LP49

nicosuave1 said:


> cheers!
> View attachment 16686776
> 
> View attachment 16686777


Nice strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## nicosuave1

LP49 said:


> Nice strap. Where did you get it?











Breitling Watch Strap 22x20mm HANDMADE distressed dark brown + Deployment Clasp | eBay


Width (Lug Buckle): 22x20mm. 100% Handmade Premium Quality Leather strap for Breitling watches. Notes: All buckles are with Breitling logo. This Custom Handmade Watch Band made of high quality Italian Genuine Leather.



www.ebay.com


----------



## northside

Aviator 8


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## ronsetoe

Hot as eff here today and threw on some khaki shorts with a white tee and I figured I might coordinate. LOL


----------



## galvestonokie

LP49 said:


> Nice strap. Where did you get it?


strap from combat straps/aaron bespoke in Montreal. very high quality


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49

Changed to a Barton Elite rubber


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ronsetoe

I am going to stick to a different SOH for the next couple of weeks. blue bezel/volcano dial.
They have that summer/beach vibe


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67

Earlier today I dressed formally in preparation for grilling outside this evening...








Went outside, lit the grill and stepped back inside to fetch the menu items. Noticed what the sun had done to the Evo and took a quick cellcam snap...








Confirmed the weather forecast...








Half the main course (andoulie sausage) is done...








Ready for a final check on the 2nd half of the main course...








The 1 1/2" thick pork chops look _perfect...








And they are!...








And just for Randy, the secret is..._

Just as I do with a steak, I liberally smother the chops with extra virgin olive oil and then thoroughly coat them with "7" from the Saltgrass Steak House. It's sold in local grocery stores and it is Mmmmmmm... 😋


----------



## ronsetoe

O2AFAC67 said:


> Earlier today I dressed formally in preparation for grilling outside this evening...
> View attachment 16697670
> 
> Went outside, lit the grill and stepped back inside to fetch the menu items. Noticed what the sun had done to the Evo and took a quick cellcam snap...
> View attachment 16697671
> 
> Confirmed the weather forecast...
> View attachment 16697673
> 
> Half the main course (andoulie sausage) is done...
> View attachment 16697676
> 
> Ready for a final check on the 2nd half of the main course...
> View attachment 16697678
> 
> The 1 1/2" thick pork chops look _perfect...
> View attachment 16697687
> 
> And they are!...
> View attachment 16697689
> 
> And just for Randy, the secret is..._
> 
> Just as I do with a steak, I liberally smother the chops with virgin olive oil and then thoroughly coat them with "7" from the Saltgrass Steak House. It's sold in local grocery stores and it is Mmmmmmm... 😋
> View attachment 16697790


now I am hungry!!!!


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Earlier today I dressed formally in preparation for grilling outside this evening...
> View attachment 16697670
> 
> Went outside, lit the grill and stepped back inside to fetch the menu items. Noticed what the sun had done to the Evo and took a quick cellcam snap...
> View attachment 16697671
> 
> Confirmed the weather forecast...
> View attachment 16697673
> 
> Half the main course (andoulie sausage) is done...
> View attachment 16697676
> 
> Ready for a final check on the 2nd half of the main course...
> View attachment 16697678
> 
> The 1 1/2" thick pork chops look _perfect...
> View attachment 16697687
> 
> And they are!...
> View attachment 16697689
> 
> And just for Randy, the secret is..._
> 
> Just as I do with a steak, I liberally smother the chops with extra virgin olive oil and then thoroughly coat them with "7" from the Saltgrass Steak House. It's sold in local grocery stores and it is Mmmmmmm... 😋
> View attachment 16697790


Thank you, Ron. Looking good as always - the watch and the food!

Now off to eat my hat…

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Full moon tonight! The Montbrillant Olympus is keeping track!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ronsetoe

This SOH42 II made only in 2017
Chocolate/bronze dial with matching ceramic. This is one sexy watch in the sun, but tough to photograph there.


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> View attachment 16699502
> 
> This SOH42 II made only in 2017
> Chocolate/bronze dial with matching ceramic. This is one sexy watch in the sun, but tough to photograph there.


Damn - that is pretty! Thanks for posting...

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Randy and Phil, here's how to spend June 15th... 
































Mmmmmmmmm... 😋


----------



## LP49




----------



## jovani




----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Randy and Phil, here's how to spend June 15th...
> View attachment 16700220
> 
> View attachment 16700221
> 
> View attachment 16700222
> 
> View attachment 16700224
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm... 😋


Dammit Ron - Between the watch and the grilled chow, I am in a world of hurt - "hangry" for both!

Oh well... back to my rice cakes and oat milk (just kidding!)

Randy


----------



## ronsetoe

O2AFAC67 said:


> Randy and Phil, here's how to spend June 15th...
> View attachment 16700220
> 
> View attachment 16700221
> 
> View attachment 16700222
> 
> View attachment 16700224
> 
> Mmmmmmmmm... 😋


Damn that looks fantastic! As of last night my beautiful bride of 26 years said she wanted to try Atkins. HELL YESS!!!!!!!!!!!!?!!! No bun though. Oh btw the watch rocks as well. LOL


----------



## ronsetoe

The 1st SOH I that started my obsession
Volcano 42 on padded strap.


----------



## Turpinr

ronsetoe said:


> View attachment 16699502
> 
> This SOH42 II made only in 2017
> Chocolate/bronze dial with matching ceramic. This is one sexy watch in the sun, but tough to photograph there.


WoW 😯 that's beautiful and after reading the post properly I now know why I haven't seen it before.
One of those watches you can't take your eyes off when the sun hits the dial and bezel.


----------



## nicosuave1

and they try to blame it on this, perhaps door knob knock to dodge the warranty, chronologically completely separate events. Never buy from Chronostore!!!


----------



## danc1996

ronsetoe said:


> View attachment 16699502
> 
> This SOH42 II made only in 2017
> Chocolate/bronze dial with matching ceramic. This is one sexy watch in the sun, but tough to photograph there.


I have never seen this version. This is stunning!

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

danc1996 said:


> I have never seen this version. This is stunning!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


If I'd seen the bronze before I got my green un, the choice would have been harder 🤔


----------



## ATD90




----------



## stevomcgee

Breitling Aerospace EVO Night Mission on custom canvas strap.


----------



## ronsetoe

This SOH I 42 black with green bezel. That’s me taking the picture showing up in the AR.


----------



## LP49

The more bling the merrier!


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## stevomcgee

Night Mission on a night mission


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Relo60




----------



## O2AFAC67

And this evening on Father's Day 2022...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> And this evening on Father's Day 2022...
> View attachment 16708296
> View attachment 16708299
> View attachment 16708301


Great combo as usual, Ron! Hope you had a great Father's Day!

Randy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## stevomcgee

Standard issue EVO Night Mission


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Can1860




----------



## LP49




----------



## Relo60




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## richord06

Old navi kinda day


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67

Working the countdown bezel again this evening on the world's greatest aviator grilling watch...


----------



## northside




----------



## LP49




----------



## ATD90




----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> Working the countdown bezel again this evening on the world's greatest aviator grilling watch...
> View attachment 16716984
> View attachment 16716985


I think I've been inspired to cook up sirloin cheeseburgers for lunch in a few hours.😋🍔


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Not technically a Breitling but it has some pilot heritage.

Here I was doing my conversion onto an Iskra. Old Polish jet, winds up quite nicely but safety not so good. It was fun at the time. More photos to come.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## Mickey®

A13022 Old Navitimer today. One of the last great IMHO.


----------



## LP49

Plus 1 for the 13022


----------



## Mickey®

LP49 said:


> Plus 1 for the 13022
> View attachment 16720528


I need to pick up one with baton dial too...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Poppin' a pic today with an interesting January 1968 issue of a familiar magazine I found in an antique store and strapping on the Bomber afterwards...


----------



## InitialAndPitch




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## InitialAndPitch

A little bit of ground attack today


----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## butcherjp




----------



## Wolfy1909

my Avenger Seawolf


----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner

Cosmonaute A12023 over Van Nuys (VNY)









Randy


----------



## Wolfy1909




----------



## Yogi18

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## InitialAndPitch

My hotel room tonight is straight out of the Twilight Zone. When a client said “we’ll book you somewhere nice - we get a good rate” that was clearly some kind of code. Thinking of doing rolled towels with mini soap at home. And I got a nice note saying I had been upgraded.


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> My hotel room tonight is straight out of the Twilight Zone. When a client said “we’ll book you somewhere nice - we get a good rate” that was clearly some kind of code. Thinking of doing rolled towels with mini soap at home. And I got a nice note saying I had been upgraded.
> 
> View attachment 16731657
> 
> 
> View attachment 16731658


Interesting! I wonder what the "standard" room was like? I do a huge amount of travel with my company. Several years ago, we were transferring some of our tech to a Japanese company that we were partnering with. This Japanese company invited several of us to Japan for a couple of weeks to work out the details of the transfer. We were told that they were paying for all travel expenses and would make all the arrangements (red-flag goes up in my mind). Low and behold, they flew the entire team out on JAL - First Class on one of their brand-new 787s and put us up in the Ritz Carlton in Osaka. I was able to swing two more trips over on the same project before the tech-transfer was completed. I have spent enough time in "questionable" hotels in my time. This was a refreshing reprieve.


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

1024 hPA converts to 30.24 inhg; almost a perfect 29.92 inhg day.🌤


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Finally - saw Top Gun Maverick this evening. Great flick and throw-back to the 1986 film. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Mickey®

Sorry cheating today with my newest…


----------



## rsittner

Mickey® said:


> Sorry cheating today with my newest…
> 
> View attachment 16737447


Ohhh... Very Nice, CFB!

Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Getting ready for church this morning. Montbrillant Olympus taking a peek out.









Randy


----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Pete26

MorbidSalmon00 said:


> Finally - saw Top Gun Maverick this evening. Great flick and throw-back to the 1986 film. I really enjoyed it!
> 
> View attachment 16736746


Saw it last week and loved it.


----------



## Brice

Fiyta Spacemaster today…










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Interesting! I wonder what the "standard" room was like? I do a huge amount of travel with my company. Several years ago, we were transferring some of our tech to a Japanese company that we were partnering with. This Japanese company invited several of us to Japan for a couple of weeks to work out the details of the transfer. We were told that they were paying for all travel expenses and would make all the arrangements (red-flag goes up in my mind). Low and behold, they flew the entire team out on JAL - First Class on one of their brand-new 787s and put us up in the Ritz Carlton in Osaka. I was able to swing two more trips over on the same project before the tech-transfer was completed. I have spent enough time in "questionable" hotels in my time. This was a refreshing reprieve.


Randy, that's what you secretly hope for hen they say these things. It's even nicer when it's on somebody else's dime.

I suspect that the basic room didn't have air conditioning, it's hard to imagine what the bed would have been like. Still, in regional areas I've learned to be open to new accommodation experiences. 

I stayed in one of these rooms (not my pic) in Kikwit one night. No air conditioner and no mosquito net and smack bang in Central Africa. The air con is not because I'm fussy, it stops the mosquitoes to a point. Basic rooms are much the same in Africa or central Australia.


----------



## Mickey®

@manofrolex


----------



## manofrolex

Mickey said:


> View attachment 16741821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @manofrolex


----------



## manofrolex

Mickey said:


> View attachment 16741821
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @manofrolex











Guess where


----------



## Mickey®

manofrolex said:


> Guess where


I don't know...but you wore the wrong watch. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## manofrolex

Mickey® said:


> I don't know...but you wore the wrong watch. 🤦‍♂️


I have both


----------



## stockae92




----------



## Zeek805

This is my second Headwind. Love the dial and the day/date. Too bad Breitling discontinued it.


----------



## Hunterfate

Blackbird


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67

Seriously, Randy. That good ol' V7750 is arguably the world's second best cooking chronograph, doncha' tink?...  






















Of course, that's cuz the world's finest cooking chronograph is easily...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Seriously, Randy. That good ol' V7750 is arguably the world's second best cooking chronograph, doncha' tink?...
> View attachment 16746115
> View attachment 16746116
> View attachment 16746117
> 
> Of course, that's cuz the world's finest cooking chronograph is easily...
> View attachment 16746119


You have a point there, Ron! The diamonds, while not mission critical, add a bit of bling to the grilling experience.

Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

Extremely rare NOS OEM navy blue buffalo "long" deployant on slate dial Evo...


----------



## Ravenloft7671




----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Extremely rare NOS OEM navy blue buffalo "long" deployant on slate dial Evo...
> View attachment 16747614
> View attachment 16747615


Gorgeous combination, Ron!

Randy


----------



## ronsetoe

rsittner said:


> Getting ready for church this morning. Montbrillant Olympus taking a peek out.
> View attachment 16737627
> 
> 
> Randy


Just took mine of the watch winder after seeing this pic! It has been a few months and it is 1 minute ahead of atomic....pretty damn good for it's age.

edit..about 4-5 days until full moon is what it is showing-so effing cool


----------



## LP49




----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## Ravenloft7671

New Superocean









Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## InitialAndPitch

A little bit of Montbrillant Datora and a red Pitts Special. Final briefing from the airshow starter.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Ravenloft7671




----------



## InitialAndPitch

A Supermarine day


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## InitialAndPitch

Prepping the beast


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Prepping the beast
> 
> View attachment 16757745


What is that beast, IAP?


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> What is that beast, IAP?


It’s a Cessna Dragonfly - A37b light attack jet. A positive power to weight stripped off all its weapons and drop tanks. And believe it or not, it was made by Cessna. The Cessna logo on the rudder pedals seems entirely out of place.

They were designed for counterinsurgency work. Acceleration is 0 to 105 knot rotate in 3.8 seconds. A beast! Great air show aircraft. A real thrill to fly. Still operational in South America, often used to target the cartels.


----------



## O2AFAC67

A true story and an interesting historical read...


----------



## rsittner

Wow. I had no idea that Cessna made anything like this! So my hundreds of hours in a Cessna 172 should make for a easy transition to the Dragonfly, right?


----------



## Saswatch

Aerospace


----------



## elchuckee77

My latest additional to the family. Colt automatic M133881A









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

rsittner said:


> It seems our ongoing post of WRUW is gone. So not wanting to miss out on the wristies, post 'em up here!
> 
> I will start it off with my SuperOcean II and its radiant blue face.
> View attachment 16506361
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Randy


That dial is  

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## elchuckee77

Zsandy said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

elchuckee77 said:


> That dial is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Breitling's blue dials are some of the best in the industry.


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner

B50 Night Mission today…


----------



## Can1860




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## InitialAndPitch

Iskra jet


----------



## rsittner

Cosmonaute A12023 Today








Randy


----------



## LP49




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Just back from a timing adjustment.


----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Brice

Sunset in Southern France.










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Hunterfate

Fantastic photo Brice 😍 I was enjoying evening Sun with my Blackbird


----------



## mikkolopez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate




----------



## took

Workhorse









Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## zbuck




----------



## Brice

Hunterfate said:


> Fantastic photo Brice 😍 I was enjoying evening Sun with my Blackbird
> 
> View attachment 16771957


Thank you for kind comment.
That matte LE Blackbird is a joy to watch!

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Zsandy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## stevomcgee

Aerospace EVO Night Mission for special desk ops


----------



## rsittner

Taking the lead from @stevomcgee - it's the Emergency II with Co-Pilot. Just in case anything nasty happens at the office...


----------



## Robert999




----------



## rsittner

Robert999 said:


> View attachment 16775410


That's unique!


----------



## stevomcgee

rsittner said:


> Taking the lead from @stevomcgee - it's the Emergency II with Co-Pilot. Just in case anything nasty happens at the office...
> 
> View attachment 16775403


Co-worker: looks like Kuerig pods are on back order until next month. 
rsittner: _pulls Emergency’s pin_ Help is on the way!


----------



## rsittner

stevomcgee said:


> Co-worker: looks like Kuerig pods are on back order until next month.
> rsittner: _pulls Emergency’s pin_ Help is on the way!


NO COFFEE??? Now that IS an emergency! I am sure that Breitling would replace the antenna and reset the transmitter at no charge under their "used in an actual emergency" clause!

Too funny!

Randy


----------



## InitialAndPitch

Snow, snow, snow and animals.

Suspect that the snow will close the roads tonight which may lead to a need for creative thinking to get out of here despite having a four wheel drive.


----------



## Brice

Warm summertime here.








Cheers, 
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Ultra hybrid today...


----------



## rinfuso

Superocean Heritage 38


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Trying out a rubber strap on my Colt GMT.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Brice

Chinese space agency succeed today in sending in orbit the second element of their three parts space station.
Sporting Fiyta LE watch of Chinese Astronauts…

























Cheers,
Brice


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Taking the lead from @stevomcgee - it's the Emergency II with Co-Pilot. Just in case anything nasty happens at the office...
> 
> View attachment 16775403


Randy, what time zone do you track via the time shown on the bracelet display? Was it intended to work like a GMT? It’s a very nice piece of kit you have there.

Crown and Calibre had an article about a guy who activated it after being chomped by a bear. If he activated the emergency on that frequency - albeit a legitimate emergency, I wonder if the FAA kicked him in the pants for using aviation rescue channels.

That sort of go anywhere functionality makes it more attractive than lugging an orange EPIRB around.


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Randy, what time zone do you track via the time shown on the bracelet display? Was it intended to work like a GMT? It’s a very nice piece of kit you have there.


Thank you, IAP. The Co-Pilot stays on GMT. When I am travelling, I set the watch hands to the local time and the second time (T2) in the digital display to my home time zone.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Crown and Calibre had an article about a guy who activated it after being chomped by a bear. If he activated the emergency on that frequency - albeit a legitimate emergency, I wonder if the FAA kicked him in the pants for using aviation rescue channels.
> 
> That sort of go anywhere functionality makes it more attractive than lugging an orange EPIRB around.


I am not sure if the FAA would have had any say in the rescue events. The digital Emergency II is registered with NOAA/SARSAT as a PLB, so it's use is not controlled by the FAA directly. Here is what the registration looks like, sanitized, of course.








With each registration, I get a sticker from NOAA/SARSAT that is normally attached to the device itself. For the Emergency II watch, they advised me to place the registration sticker on the Pelican Case that it comes with.









Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Ravenloft7671

Sitting in the car admiring my watch while the wife shops.









Sent from my SM-S908W using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 16787000
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Love the red rubber strap, Gustavo!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Back to the B50 Cockpit Night Mission









Randy


----------



## Hunterfate

Some Blackbird love. Cannot stop looking at it


----------



## rinfuso1

Hunterfate said:


> Some Blackbird love. Cannot stop looking at it
> View attachment 16788440
> 
> 
> View attachment 16788439


Beautiful!


----------



## rsittner

Aerospace Avantage E79362 today


----------



## northside

A day late and many dollars short.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67

Relaxing after a hot day on the golf course...


----------



## rsittner

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


LOVE that burl wood face! Absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Cosmonaute A12023 today









Randy


----------



## natesen

rsittner said:


> LOVE that burl wood face! Absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Randy


Thanks! It's definitely something different...nice change up from breitling 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Londonboy

I visited the Aventura Miami Breitling store the other day specifically to pick up a new dive strap. I was contemplating selling the LE a13381 but after putting it onto the new red strap I think it may stay a while longer. Finally got around to installing it yesterday


----------



## LP49

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## LP49

Just came in today!


----------



## vaisforlovers

Added a link today to combat the summer swell. I really wished this watch/bracelet had a half link and a tool-less quick adjust. 

I max out both ends of the clasp’s (tooled) quick adjust, with and without an added link. 

With the extra link, when my wrist is swollen the bracelet fits perfectly , but it is too loose when it shrinks. 

Without it is vice versa- perfect when my wrist is cool and too tight when it’s hot and swells. 

Inevitably I size the bracelet when I’m in the the cool AC of our home. As soon as I’m out in the heat it swells up again. 

Why can’t Breitling make an adjustable clasp ala Tudor Ranger, Omega 300MC, or Submariner? I really love the looks of this watch, but just can’t make it comfortable. Ahhh!!!


----------



## rinfuso1

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16793388


Love the strap!


----------



## masterdelgado

Cabo de Peñas



















Regards
Gustavo


----------



## O2AFAC67

rinfuso1 said:


> Love the strap!


TY. It's by Maria from Kiev, Ukraine at KavalerHandmadeStraps on both Etsy and Ebay. Mention my referral if you decide to contact her. She really is a very nice lady...  
Best,
Ron


----------



## LP49

Changed strap to bracelet.


----------



## rsittner

LP49 said:


> Changed strap to bracelet.
> View attachment 16795663


Looks great on the mesh!

Randy


----------



## Dark Overlord

technically yesterday


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Technically from 3 days ago - enjoying some duck confit while on vacation.


----------



## nicosuave1

vaisforlovers said:


> Added a link today to combat the summer swell. I really wished this watch/bracelet had a half link and a tool-less quick adjust.
> 
> I max out both ends of the clasp’s (tooled) quick adjust, with and without an added link.
> 
> With the extra link, when my wrist is swollen the bracelet fits perfectly , but it is too loose when it shrinks.
> 
> Without it is vice versa- perfect when my wrist is cool and too tight when it’s hot and swells.
> 
> Inevitably I size the bracelet when I’m in the the cool AC of our home. As soon as I’m out in the heat it swells up again.
> 
> Why can’t Breitling make an adjustable clasp ala Tudor Ranger, Omega 300MC, or Submariner? I really love the looks of this watch, but just can’t make it comfortable. Ahhh!!!


You can probably fit an A20D.4 clasp on it..I've seen a guys photo here who fit one to his breitling mesh bracelet, same problem


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## rsittner

nicosuave1 said:


> View attachment 16798619


Now THAT is an interesting strap. Please provide some details.

Randy


----------



## nicosuave1

rsittner said:


> Now THAT is an interesting strap. Please provide some details.
> 
> Randy


Sure. It's a polished central pearl stingray strap I had custom made by aaron bespoke montreal, Home
It dazzles and shines as it rotates, like dinosaur diamond skin or something, it's cool!


----------



## Karou

Superocean Heritage Greek edition, limited to 100 units.


----------



## LP49




----------



## Brice

An olive tree in the garden, perfect camouflage for an old Cossie on an olive NATO strap.



















Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Today's the 1st and it's on the wrist but kitted with a Bund pad today...


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> Today's the 1st and it's on the wrist but kitted with a Bund pad today...
> View attachment 16800017


That is blingy!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nicosuave1

King_Neptune said:


> View attachment 16800078


nice watch huh! Cheers


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## MorbidSalmon00

Out for dinner with my wife and girls, celebrating our 24th wedding anniversary! I know it’s not a Breitling, but it’s a great watch!


----------



## rsittner

B50 Cockpit in the Caddy today


----------



## mikkolopez

rsittner said:


> Taking the lead from @stevomcgee - it's the Emergency II with Co-Pilot. Just in case anything nasty happens at the office...
> 
> View attachment 16775403


Really nice to have a co-pilot too, sadly the local B AD can’t seem to get me one.

Congrats sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## Mickey®




----------



## nicosuave1

chronomat 44 gmt coming back from repair soon, looking forward to it. The Japanese sure do make a magnificent watch though.


----------



## vmgotit

This great Watch! Vance.


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67

Casual Thursday August 4th...


----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Casual Thursday August 4th...
> View attachment 16806926


. 

Torn Shorts? CHECK
Crocs? CHECK
Evo with Diamond Bezel? CHECK

Yup - Must be "Casual Thursday". Nailed it, Ron!


----------



## butcherjp

Colt today :


----------



## LP49




----------



## masterdelgado

Covadonga








































Regards
Gustavo


----------



## Brice

masterdelgado said:


> Covadonga
> 
> View attachment 16811849
> 
> 
> View attachment 16811851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16811853
> 
> 
> View attachment 16811860
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


What a wonderful report, Gustavo.
And what a lovely watch, to me!

Cheers, my good friend,
Brice


----------



## nicosuave1

gs back on bracelet minus a half link,
feels and looks great!


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## nicosuave1




----------



## masterdelgado

Brice said:


> What a wonderful report, Gustavo.
> And what a lovely watch, to me!
> 
> Cheers, my good friend,
> Brice


Thanks a lot my friend. Always appreciate your comments!!!

The same day at Cangas de Onís



















Regards Gustavo


----------



## Brice

masterdelgado said:


> Thanks a lot my friend. Always appreciate your comments!!!
> 
> The same day at Cangas de Onís
> 
> View attachment 16815166
> 
> 
> View attachment 16815167
> 
> 
> Regards Gustavo


Great picture of this famous Roman bridge!
Visiting Asturias for holidays?
Enjoy!

Here's my contribution with another Roman masterpiece.










Cheers, my good friend,
Brice


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Mickey®

Make it a good one…


----------



## Mickey®

Mickey® said:


> Make it a good one…
> 
> View attachment 16817314


Back2Back posts! LOL

Manned up and broke out the new Breitling 🐊 strap…what was I thinking waiting? 🙄


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nicosuave1

mid day shift from the breit, going into a work stretch...


----------



## Hunterfate

Nice day for a little hike with Aerospace


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brice

Hunterfate said:


> Nice day for a little hike with Aerospace
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another Breit Bridge : great shot! 
😄 

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Speaking of Breit bridges...


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Speaking of Breit bridges...
> View attachment 16819633


Btw, looks like shot in China…
(Breitling squad did tour there in 2012)









Cheers my friend,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67

Brice said:


> Btw, looks like shot in China…
> (Breitling squad did tour there in 2012)
> 
> Cheers my friend,
> Brice


Good morning, my good friend! Actually, that's a screen shot nicked from the Breitling Japan tour video from 2013 IIRC...  
Cheers! 😄


----------



## Brice

O2AFAC67 said:


> Good morning, my good friend! Actually, that's a screen shot nicked from the Breitling Japan tour video from 2013 IIRC...
> Cheers! 😄


Thank you Ron.
I was driven by building color, curved bridge and sightly levelled roof corners.
(Not to say a word on the ladies.) 🤓

Cheers, my friend,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## spikesdogs48




----------



## Brice

Another Breit Bridge...😎










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## GX9901

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InitialAndPitch

We're slowly extracting ourselves from the Congo Basin. Breitling Navitimer today, safely tucked away with no overt watch selfies in the field

We were heading out of the bush and the road was pretty screwed up. This group of guys were trying to make the road passable and after 3 hours of helping out, we passed this point. It's amazing what a small washout does to travel plans. They are brilliant guys - A round of applause for Philippe, Dami, Jean, Seko and Luc.

We're now significantly behind and need one internal flight and then may have to fly out through Luanda/Angola for Europe.


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> We're slowly extracting ourselves from the Congo Basin. Breitling Navitimer today, safely tucked away with no overt watch selfies in the field
> 
> We were heading out of the bush and the road was pretty screwed up. This group of guys were trying to make the road passable and after 3 hours of helping out, we passed this point. It's amazing what a small washout does to travel plans. They are brilliant guys - A round of applause for Philippe, Dami, Jean, Seko and Luc.
> 
> We're now significantly behind and need one internal flight and then may have to fly out through Luanda/Angola for Europe.
> 
> View attachment 16826456
> 
> 
> View attachment 16826460


Safe travels, IAP! 

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Father and Son out to breakfast this morning…

Biggest and best cinnamon rolls around!


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Father and Son out to breakfast this morning…
> 
> Biggest and best cinnamon rolls around!
> View attachment 16826953


That cinnamon roll… !!

An ambulance is on its way with two shots of insulin 😄


----------



## nicosuave1

trying to be happy with my 1st ever watch as I grind through another absurd work weekend. To those of you retired or traveling with time off, here's to hoping I have similar opportunities even though I know I won't even though I'm a doctor and have done nothing but worked my a$$ off all my life


----------



## Pete26

rsittner said:


> Father and Son out to breakfast this morning…
> 
> Biggest and best cinnamon rolls around!
> View attachment 16826953


I hope Saul Goodman is not the Manager there?


----------



## LP49




----------



## Londonboy

This one today. Undecided on keeping it or selling it, but giving it some wear today to see if it helps me "lean either way"


----------



## Brice

Londonboy said:


> This one today. Undecided on keeping it or selling it, but giving it some wear today to see if it helps me "lean either way"
> View attachment 16829113


Definitely a keeper, to me: 
perfect bold design, vibrant matching colors.
Not to say a word on inner qualities…
Just my requiered 2 cts. 😄

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## rsittner

Pete26 said:


> I hope Saul Goodman is not the Manager there?


Better call Saul!


----------



## rsittner

Brice said:


> Definitely a keeper, to me:
> perfect bold design, vibrant matching colors.
> Not to say a word on inner qualities…
> Just my requiered 2 cts. 😄
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Not to mention a limited edition. +1 on it being a keeper!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune

Pete26 said:


> I hope Saul Goodman is not the Manager there?


Or Gene.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## LP49




----------



## spikesdogs48




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## butcherjp




----------



## Brice

Another bridge, from Paris...










Cheers,
Brice


----------



## northside




----------



## JBoone

http://imgur.com/AVejGxe


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Sugman




----------



## nicosuave1

required a special small diameter spring bar for one end of the clasp, but I was able to attach the adjustable push button deployment clasp to the pilot bracelet, it works!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord




----------



## LP49




----------



## WatchOutChicago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner

Limited Edition Cossie today...


----------



## JLS36

Chronomat gets the call









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee

In Portland Maine….


----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunterfate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## LP49




----------



## elchuckee77

King_Neptune said:


> Just back from a timing adjustment.
> View attachment 16770486


Looks cool.

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner




----------



## DaveandStu

Hope everyone is going well
Dave


----------



## nicosuave1

nicosuave1 said:


> required a special small diameter spring bar for one end of the clasp, but I was able to attach the adjustable push button deployment clasp to the pilot bracelet, it works!
> View attachment 16840626
> 
> View attachment 16840624
> 
> View attachment 16840627
> 
> View attachment 16840628


after all this I noticed the watch running hours, HOURS fast per day, fresh back from a "complete overhaul" from Chronostore. I sent it back just done asking them to just buy it back from me, beyond done with them. Do not EVER buy from that crap show of a watch dealer!!


----------



## LP49




----------



## Daniel Hunter

Swapped the mesh bracelet for rubber


----------



## LP49




----------



## Robert999




----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## rsittner




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

A special occasion needs a special occasion Breitling - this one fits the bill...


----------



## DaveandStu

Top day all.
Dave


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

Heading out to Whidbey Island Naval Air Station


----------



## LP49




----------



## Saswatch

New to me and well it looks brand new.


----------



## countingseconds




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## countingseconds




----------



## LP49

Back to the future.


----------



## rsittner

Love Breitling's blue faces...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Jake E

Opted for the “flashiest” watch in my collection (by a long shot). Something about the red gold and black mother of pearl gets me every time.


----------



## My3Sons

At some point I'll go back to my steel fish which I think is the perfect watch for someone with three boys and two dogs that is a bit clumsy at times but for the moment I'm wearing a non-Breitling.....


----------



## Bsw_sc

My first Breitling! 👍👌✔🍻🍻


----------



## rsittner

Bsw_sc said:


> My first Breitling! 👍👌✔🍻🍻
> 
> View attachment 16884355
> 
> View attachment 16884357
> 
> View attachment 16884358
> 
> View attachment 16884359
> 
> View attachment 16884356
> 
> View attachment 16884354


Nice way to join the club! That will look great on your wrist. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.

Randy


----------



## Bsw_sc

rsittner said:


> Nice way to join the club! That will look great on your wrist. Looking forward to seeing more pictures.
> 
> Randy


This thing oozes quality and solidness (not sure that’s a thing but it does)


----------



## SteveU

One of my favorite watches. Love this thing.


----------



## spikesdogs48

My favorite Breitling of all time... from 1970 the Cosmonaute...


----------



## Turpinr

Bsw_sc said:


> This thing oozes quality and solidness (not sure that’s a thing but it does)


Well put, solid was just what I thought.
Some beltin' older Colts, Colt Oceans and Superocean up today


----------



## RLS1851

Did not set the date, but this is what I've got going today.


----------



## rsittner

Bsw_sc said:


> This thing oozes quality and solidness (not sure that’s a thing but it does)


Yes. That is a thing. I believe you will find that in our "official" Breitling lexicon. (Just kidding).

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Time for the pie - Pizza Pie…


----------



## countingseconds




----------



## Rojote




----------



## Daniel Hunter

Trying out another rubber band


----------



## LP49

Ditto


----------



## rsittner

Are the moon’s phases directed by God or Breitling? My Montbrillant Olympus is never wrong…


----------



## diocletian

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brice

Flowers for 9/11
Lest we forget









Cheers,
Brice


----------



## rsittner

Top Time today...


----------



## horntk

SO 44 today.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## rsittner

SuperOcean - in it’s natural habitat…


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67

Grillin' while working a Crosswind this evening...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Grillin' while working a Crosswind this evening...
> View attachment 16896082
> View attachment 16896083


Great looking watch and "Q" as always, Ron!


----------



## Turpinr

This 1997 A17035 arrived about an hour ago.Box, papers and it even had spare unused, links, pins and tubes.
For some reason it's smaller than I expected but I love it.
I've got an even bigger  on my face than when its bigger, newer brother, the SOH arrived.


----------



## alund




----------



## Daniel Hunter

Today…


----------



## northside




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## butcherjp




----------



## immerschnell

northside said:


> View attachment 16897834


Sweet shot


----------



## Brice

butcherjp said:


> View attachment 16901220


Toujours très belle, l'Aerospace...
Dans quel aérodrome se trouve ce Piper (Comanche ? Cherokee ?) ?

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## butcherjp

Brice said:


> Toujours très belle, l'Aerospace...
> Dans quel aérodrome se trouve ce Piper (Comanche ? Cherokee ?) ?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brice


Merci !

Two Archer, one Cherokee and one Arrow II ! At Air Alsace, LFGB.


----------



## rsittner




----------



## Brice

butcherjp said:


> Merci !
> 
> Two Archer, one Cherokee and one Arrow II ! At Air Alsace, LFGB.


Nice fleet ! 

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## Can1860




----------



## LP49




----------



## Brice

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## rsittner




----------



## natesen

His and hers chronomats




Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

rsittner said:


> View attachment 16903808


Beautiful dial.
The minute markers and13-24 numbers always remind me of twinkling stars, especially without glasses.😎


----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner

En route to PHL. Beautiful sunset. Crappy Breitling photo


----------



## LP49




----------



## Londonboy

At home today, old schooling with this one


----------



## countingseconds




----------



## Das-Bimmer

My lovely Colt 41 with the silver dial today. 😊


----------



## LP49




----------



## Mister Lamb

Navi on olive canvas


----------



## Rocky555

Back with me


----------



## butcherjp

Rainy day …


----------



## NDdrummer




----------



## rsittner

Just arrived today and I LOVE it! Breitling blue dials are GORGEOUS! The black subs really make a great contrast.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## atxzizou

Aerospace Evo









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## gliebig

Old yeller today


----------



## nick10

Wearing my latest acquisition, this Breitling B-1


----------



## majt




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gliebig

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16927893
> 
> View attachment 16927894


Beautiful watch and photography.


----------



## gliebig




----------



## nick10




----------



## rsittner

Still wearing my Black-Eyed Blue Blackbird. Just got this and I can’t take it off. Absolutely one of my favorites! The blue dial is stunning in the light and the black subs are an excellent contrast. LOVE IT!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Speaking of blue today...


----------



## My3Sons

I haven't worn this one in a while. It's relatively heavy compared to a number of similar sized watches which I attribute to the steel bezel as opposed to ceramic or aluminum and the bracelet which is pretty substantial. Overall a great watch. And a great dog too....


----------



## rsittner

My3Sons said:


> I haven't worn this one in a while. It's relatively heavy compared to a number of similar sized watches which I attribute to the steel bezel as opposed to ceramic or aluminum and the bracelet which is pretty substantial. Overall a great watch. And a great dog too....
> 
> View attachment 16929994


Breitlings and doggos get the likes! Thanks for posting.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gliebig

Noticed the watch was a bit dirty in the pics so did a quick clean.


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## nick10




----------



## Danubius




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## gliebig

TGIF


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## stockae92




----------



## rsittner

stockae92 said:


> View attachment 16934047


Very nice 1st-Gen Emergency! Thanks for posting. 

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## 1st timer

nick10 said:


> [/QUOTE





nick10 said:


>


Μπράβο ρε Νίκο. Love the b1. Sending mine in for a full service.


----------



## nick10

1st timer said:


> Μπράβο ρε Νίκο. Love the b1. Sending mine in for a full service.


Σε ευχαριστώ🙏 I bought it last week, after long searching for one at a good price, and I absolutely love it, what a beautiful watch I hope yours returns soon ready for many years of enjoyment

Have a great month


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner

Not wearing this one today, but going through my collection to get the date set to the 1st. And then I get to my Montbrillant Olympus and it’s already there! Still AMAZED at the capabilities of this gorgeous piece of mechanical wonder!


----------



## O2AFAC67

Such a gorgeous Autumn day!...


----------



## nick10




----------



## Bsw_sc

I’ve been unable to stop wearing this one thus far


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## nick10




----------



## LP49




----------



## Cougar17

This one today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## rsittner




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gliebig

My first B. 
The one that started the addiction.


----------



## nick10




----------



## LP49




----------



## nick10




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## My3Sons




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rsittner




----------



## LP49




----------



## nick10




----------



## 1st timer

Took the colt out for some hunting.


----------



## nick10




----------



## gr8adv

Been rocking this GMT for three weeks in Europe. Quite nice.


----------



## masterdelgado

Regards
Gustavo


----------



## rsittner




----------



## El Conde

masterdelgado said:


> View attachment 16954397
> 
> 
> Regards
> Gustavo


Beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1st timer

nick10 said:


>


Getting mine back in a couple of weeks. Πολύ γαμάτο . Ever line up the pip lume and the inner bezel perfectly?


----------



## O2AFAC67

1st timer said:


> Getting mine back in a couple of weeks. Πολύ γαμάτο . Ever line up the pip lume and the inner bezel perfectly?











B-1 Bezel/SLR alignment: Use the Chart


The Introduction All right, I'm the guy who got my bezel lined up, and I've felt terrible about it ever since. The Math So Thursday (during work? What makes you think that?) I started to think about the math. Assuming it's 11.5 minutes of advance on the inner bezel for every complete...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## seanggu




----------



## 1st timer

O2AFAC67 said:


> B-1 Bezel/SLR alignment: Use the Chart
> 
> 
> The Introduction All right, I'm the guy who got my bezel lined up, and I've felt terrible about it ever since. The Math So Thursday (during work? What makes you think that?) I started to think about the math. Assuming it's 11.5 minutes of advance on the inner bezel for every complete...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


Thank you. Mine was like half mm off. Hopefully after servicing it'll come back the same or better.


----------



## nick10

1st timer said:


> Getting mine back in a couple of weeks. Πολύ γαμάτο . Ever line up the pip lume and the inner bezel perfectly?


That's great news, glad to hear the wais is almost over  No I haven't tried it yet


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## rsittner

Yet another day with my Black-Eyed Blue Blackbird. Even with a dozen Breitlings to choose from, I still keep going back to this one. My other Breitlings are starting to get concerned 🤔


----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner

gliebig said:


> View attachment 16956064


Gorgeous dial! What color is that?

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Heading out of SEA…


----------



## gliebig

rsittner said:


> Gorgeous dial! What color is that?
> 
> Randy


MOP. Changes a lot depending on the lighting.


----------



## Omega2882

Tried my dad’s superocean auto 44. Not as huge in my wrist as I thought


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner

Loving the lume on my new Blackbird!


----------



## Relo60




----------



## LP49




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## SteveU

Clean dial...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## schoutedeni

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turpinr

SteveU said:


> Clean dial...
> View attachment 16964631


Beautiful pic and colour.


----------



## LP49




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rsittner

Been painting the house today. Just got it cleaned up.


----------



## good2go




----------



## wkw

My friend just purchased this so I borrowed it. What a stunning watch!!











And I was wearing this to the Breitling boutique..











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick10




----------



## rsittner

Cossie today…


----------



## gliebig




----------



## dboulders




----------



## InitialAndPitch

Flashback: Saudi Arabia - riding The Empty Quarter - Navitimer


----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner

gliebig said:


> View attachment 16972645
> View attachment 16972646


Simply GORGEOUS watch! And those lume-filled Roman numerals look stunning in the dark. Thanks for posting!

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Saswatch

Titanium Tuesdays if that’s a thing


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## LP49




----------



## karwath




----------



## LP49




----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner




----------



## nick10




----------



## Mickey®

Love this time of year…


----------



## Sugman




----------



## Mickey®

Some call it “sweater weather”… I call it Breitling on a strap weather!


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Turpinr




----------



## rsittner




----------



## unsub073




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> View attachment 16982493


No crocs & socks, Ron? What's up???


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> No crocs & socks, Ron? What's up???


I was just waiting for Bette to finish getting dolled up for a dinner engagement Saturday evening with some of her classmates from college days. 😋 We were here... Houston Seafood Restaurant | Monument Inn Restaurant, La Porte, TX 77571

I was back in uniform the very next day... 😉


----------



## butcherjp

Steelfish chrono today :


----------



## gliebig




----------



## O2AFAC67

O2AFAC67 said:


> I was just waiting for Bette to finish getting dolled up...


Speaking of Bette, here's an archive shot from October 2015. We were in Bath, Maine at the shipyard museum that cold Autumn morning and she was wearing the Evo/UTC on PIlot. Here, she was getting plenty of exercise while assisting the automatic winding complication in the watch...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Bsw_sc

Opinion on which looks better on her ?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Bsw_sc said:


> Opinion on which looks better on her ?
> 
> View attachment 16989290
> 
> View attachment 16989291


Bottom pic. Stitching required IMO...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> I was just waiting for Bette to finish getting dolled up for a dinner engagement Saturday evening with some of her classmates from college days. 😋 We were here... Houston Seafood Restaurant | Monument Inn Restaurant, La Porte, TX 77571
> 
> I was back in uniform the very next day... 😉


Looking good, Ron! The Evo with the diamond bezel and blue strap was the PERFECT choice for the evening.


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> Looking good, Ron! The Evo with the diamond bezel and blue strap was the PERFECT choice for the evening.


Tanx!  Bette loved the pink shirt with the blue buffalo strap. The sport coat was a birthday gift from her some time back and worked well also she opined...


----------



## 1st timer

nick10 said:


>


Love it on the strap


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Bottom pic. Stitching required IMO...


+1 for the stitching


----------



## unsub073

Same watch different day.


----------



## Relo60




----------



## rsittner

On a BA 787 to London then on to Denmark… A couple of crappy iPhone shots to mark the event. Need to talk to the flight crew about the lighting😉


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Very Nice! I LOVE that green dial. And with the gold accents, it really pops!

Randy


----------



## rsittner

At London Heathrow (LHR) in BA’s lounge waiting for my outbound flight to Copenhagen (CPH).


----------



## dogboy

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 16991324
> 
> View attachment 16991323


Stupid question: Why is there a 100-scale on the chapter ring? What is that used for?


----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner

Enjoying a frosty Carlsberg after a long travel day…


----------



## natesen

rsittner said:


> Very Nice! I LOVE that green dial. And with the gold accents, it really pops!
> 
> Randy


Thanks Randy! The rose gold on green is really nice. 

Glad to see you are still enjoying the blackbird....that is the watch I have owned the longest in my collection and something I will never part with!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## gliebig

Trying to get better pics


----------



## Saswatch

Absolutely love this one.


----------



## projekt-h

Was gonna say my first Breitling, but then realized I had a SuperOcean Heritage for a little bit


----------



## DaveandStu

Scorcher today...
Hope everyone is travelling well.

Dave


----------



## LP49




----------



## Spikemauler




----------



## rsittner

Just returned from a business dinner at Høst in Copenhagen. A 5-course dining experience with wine pairings. A special dinner requires a special Breitling - the Montbrillant Olympus suits the bill…


----------



## King_Neptune

dogboy said:


> Stupid question: Why is there a 100-scale on the chapter ring? What is that used for?


As far as I know, the "100 scale" simply breaks a 60 second minute or 60 minute hour into tenths of a minute or hour. Each tenth is 6 units and lines up accordingly with the second / minute scale.

1/10 = 6
2/10 = 12
3/10 = 18
4/10 = 24
and so on.


----------



## DaveandStu

King_Neptune said:


> As far as I know, the "100 scale" simply breaks a 60 second minute or 60 minute hour into tenths of a minute or hour. Each tenth is 6 units and lines up accordingly with the second / minute scale.
> 
> 1/10 = 6
> 2/10 = 12
> 3/10 = 18
> 4/10 = 24
> and so on.


That is my understanding as well mate.
👍👍


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## dogboy

King_Neptune said:


> As far as I know, the "100 scale" simply breaks a 60 second minute or 60 minute hour into tenths of a minute or hour. Each tenth is 6 units and lines up accordingly with the second / minute scale.
> 
> 1/10 = 6
> 2/10 = 12
> 3/10 = 18
> 4/10 = 24
> and so on.





DaveandStu said:


> That is my understanding as well mate.
> 👍👍



Duh! I’m an idiot. After reading your reply, I “remembered” the why. Or I think the why. It is a quick reference for aviators, who always record their flight hours in tenths of an hour. So instead of having to do the math in their head, it’s right there on the watch. After all, Breitling bills themselves as the aviation watch company. 
After 30+ years of working in aviation, I’m truly an idiot for asking that question.


----------



## rsittner

En route to Frankfurt (FRA) today.


----------



## ronsetoe

rsittner said:


> Just returned from a business dinner at Høst in Copenhagen. A 5-course dining experience with wine pairings. A special dinner requires a special Breitling - the Montbrillant Olympus suits the bill…
> View attachment 16995936


I had mine yesterday for the moon action last night. It is running about +4 per day lately?? If I go a month without wearing it-the watch is usually just a tad ahead. Still an impressive watch for the age


----------



## LP49

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


My favorite watch in the entire world! Saving up my pennies 😁


natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


The best!!!!


----------



## rinfuso1

rsittner said:


> En route to Frankfurt (FRA) today.
> View attachment 16999344


Now THAT'S a gorgeous watch...


----------



## rsittner

rinfuso1 said:


> Now THAT'S a gorgeous watch...


It took several years of searching to find "The One" with box and papers. But oh so worth it! Thank you @rinfuso

Randy


----------



## Jake E

I've been looking to add a SOH to my collection for years... finally found 'the one'. SOH 46 with one of the most stunning green dials I've ever seen.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hey, Randy. A quick stop at Richter's Antler cafe today... 😉 😋







p


----------



## gliebig

Happy November


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hey, Randy. A quick stop at Richter's Antler cafe today... 😉 😋
> View attachment 17002146
> p
> View attachment 17002144
> 
> View attachment 17002143
> 
> View attachment 17002145
> 
> View attachment 17002142


Dang, Ron. They sure know how to throw down the grub in the Texas Hill Country! Looks good and a great spot for the diamond-bezeled Evo to shine!

Randy


----------



## rsittner




----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rsittner




----------



## LP49

Bring the bling!


----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner

On an Embraer 195 from Frankfurt (FRA) to Zürich.


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> On an Embraer 195 from Frankfurt (FRA) to Zürich.
> View attachment 17010131


Perfect.


----------



## gliebig




----------



## Saswatch

Quite possibly the shiniest watch in my collection.


----------



## rsittner

If Ron can wear a Diamond-beveled Evo to BBQ in the Texas Hill Country, I can wear a Limited Edition Montbrillant Olympus in 18kt gold to a hole-in-the wall Italian spot in Zürich!


----------



## lhanddds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Saswatch

Almost made it to 500m in todays desk diving adventures


----------



## rsittner

Saswatch said:


> Almost made it to 500m in todays desk diving adventures
> View attachment 17018134


Slow your ascent… You may get the bends!


----------



## rsittner

The espresso machine in my Swiss office make a fantastic latte macchiato!


----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67

Non posed cellcam shot by my daughter-in-law sent to me last night. The day was actually this past Saturday Nov 5th but you can clearly (?) see the B-1 I was wearing...  








Yes, they are *identical* and they are 3 1/2 years old...💞


----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner

Full moon tonight and a lunar eclipse to boot - just not visible here in Switzerland.









The full moon is confirmed on the Montbrillant Olympus.


----------



## Maddog1970




----------



## rsittner

Another day, another latte macchiato and another Breitling…


----------



## mannal

Good morning, afternoon and evening.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

One of the best burgers in Zürich…

Ron -it’s called the Texas Burger. That’s smoked brisket poking out there. You will get a few pennies change back from $30 for this combo.

Really good stuff!


----------



## O2AFAC67

rsittner said:


> One of the best burgers in Zürich…
> 
> Ron -it’s called the Texas Burger. That’s smoked brisket poking out there. You will get a few pennies change back from $30 for this combo.
> 
> Really good stuff!
> View attachment 17021789


Thirty BUX?!!!  Omigoodness! However, it does indeed look delicious...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hey, Randy. You of course know some of the nicknames for the O-2A including Push/Pull, Suck and Blow, Mixmaster, and certainly its military appellation... "Duck". Snapped a shot of one fighting a Crosswind this morning...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hey, Randy. You of course know some of the nicknames for the O-2A including Push/Pull, Suck and Blow, Mixmaster, and certainly its military appellation... "Duck". Snapped a shot of one fighting a Crosswind this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17022397


My money is on the crosswind in this fight! Great photo as usual, Ron!


----------



## sticky




----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

Jake E said:


> View attachment 17001288
> 
> 
> I've been looking to add a SOH to my collection for years... finally found 'the one'. SOH 46 with one of the most stunning green dials I've ever seen.


Yes my man that dial is simply AMAZING! I have the 42. You have some serious meat hooks in order to pull off that 46! Well done sir and wear it in good health!


----------



## ronsetoe

rsittner said:


> View attachment 17016752


That's a fancy shirt my man....You seem to be enjoying the new watch!


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> That's a fancy shirt my man....You seem to be enjoying the new watch!


I really am enjoying it! Thanks.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Evo on OEM blue buffalo deployant...


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49

Bring the bling!


----------



## drdas007

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## O2AFAC67

Just back in the door from a walk to the mailbox on an overcast day. Didn't negatively affect the 17 year old lume it seems...


----------



## Haf




----------



## gliebig

Put a baseball strap on the B. Comfortable change from the bracelet.


----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## northside




----------



## deBalzac

Breitling Premier today


----------



## stsysar

rsittner said:


> It seems our ongoing post of WRUW is gone. So not wanting to miss out on the wristies, post 'em up here!
> 
> I will start it off with my SuperOcean II and its radiant blue face.
> View attachment 16506361
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Randy











Navitimer B01


----------



## ThaWatcher

Navitimer8 on a Rios strap.


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## Saswatch

Blingy enough to reflect light patterns onto my wrist.


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## lhanddds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usccopeland




----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## LP49




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## ronsetoe

I have had on 2 Breitling's today but I am throwing this in @rsittner from his shot on the 11/8. Damn fine shot on that gold one!


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> I have had on 2 Breitling's today but I am throwing this in @rsittner from his shot on the 11/8. Damn fine shot on that gold one!
> View attachment 17050294


Great shot of a GORGEOUS watch! Thanks for posting...


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67

Forgot to bump the date by one...


----------



## gliebig




----------



## rsittner




----------



## JCATT




----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## rsittner

Patiently waiting for the turkey to be done!
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ThaWatcher




----------



## mannal




----------



## rsittner




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## Turpinr

When I bought this about 3 months ago I put one of the spare links back onto the bracelet but dropped a pin tube.
I searched and searched but gave up.
Anyway about 10 minutes ago my missus found it.
She put it in my hand but because I didn't have my specs on I could only guess what it was.
Whooooooo hooooooo the little bu66er had turned up 👍


----------



## ronsetoe

This 42 SOH I silver & black


----------



## stockae92




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


That is on my list for 2023. Just beautiful!


----------



## ronsetoe

Just posted in the SO thread. Another 42 SOH II not released in the USA. Volcano dial with navy bezel


----------



## gliebig

.


----------



## natesen

ronsetoe said:


> That is on my list for 2023. Just beautiful!


Thanks! I have no regrets picking this one up at all. I had traded in a previous generation 43 mm with the wings logo and I much prefer this one with the unique green dial color. You Will love it I'm sure!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ronsetoe

gliebig said:


> .
> View attachment 17060846







Stunning!!!!!


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner




----------



## ronsetoe

SOH II 42. Bronze dial and ceramic


----------



## rsittner

ronsetoe said:


> SOH II 42. Bronze dial and ceramic
> View attachment 17063413


Gorgeous!


----------



## CPS

My first Breitling.


----------



## rsittner

CPS said:


> My first Breitling.
> View attachment 17064313


Nice way to join the Breitling family! That's a gorgeous Super AVI. Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner




----------



## LP49




----------



## rsittner




----------



## ronsetoe

42 SOH II Green dial black ceramic, rubber mesh with clasp


----------



## butcherjp

Preflight check for morning flight, of course with the aerospace :










And little bit later :


----------



## rsittner

butcherjp said:


> Preflight check for morning flight, of course with the aerospace :
> 
> View attachment 17066501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And little bit later :
> 
> View attachment 17066770


Yes... Breitlings in their natural habitat! Very nice PA-28R Cherokee. It is similar to one that I owned for many years. 

Thanks for posting.

Randy


----------



## rsittner




----------



## InitialAndPitch

Flew the Striker in the UK. More pics to come plus flying the Spitfire.


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Flew the Striker in the UK. More pics to come plus flying the Spitfire.
> 
> View attachment 17069143
> 
> 
> View attachment 17069151
> 
> 
> View attachment 17069153
> 
> 
> View attachment 17069154


Looking forward to hearing some great stories, IAP! Standing by...

Randy


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Looking forward to hearing some great stories, IAP! Standing by...
> 
> Randy


Here's a few more pics Randy.

The Striker is is a definitively subsonic aircraft that maxes out at around 515 mp/h - Mach 0.7 depending on conditions. Approaching that speed the bow wave building up in front of the aircraft is significant due to the chunky profile. You can spin it for up to four turns in a clean configuration at 18,000 ft minimum with up to 1600 lbs of fuel but I have no desire to try that. Spin recovery is conventional.

Despite a functional oxygen system fed through the mask, Strikers are pressurised. The canopy slides forwards and drops about an inch and full pressurisation happens in about a second which is quite noticeable to crew. The wing dihedral is good for some rolling manoeuvres because it pulls the aircraft through the roll a bit. Especially barrel rolling which requires simultaneous changes in roll and elevator through the figure. It also behaves in the circuit. It's obviously a much faster circuit than prop aircraft but visibility, respectable control authority and such make it a quite stable aircraft to land if you get the numbers right.


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Here's a few more pics Randy.
> 
> The Striker is is a definitively subsonic aircraft that maxes out at around 515 mp/h - Mach 0.7 depending on conditions. Approaching that speed the bow wave building up in front of the aircraft is significant due to the chunky profile. You can spin it for up to four turns in a clean configuration at 18,000 ft minimum with up to 1600 lbs of fuel but I have no desire to try that. Spin recovery is conventional.
> 
> Despite a functional oxygen system fed through the mask, Strikers are pressurised. The canopy slides forwards and drops about an inch and full pressurisation happens in about a second which is quite noticeable to crew. The wing dihedral is good for some rolling manoeuvres because it pulls the aircraft through the roll a bit. Especially barrel rolling which requires simultaneous changes in roll and elevator through the figure. It also behaves in the circuit. It's obviously a much faster circuit than prop aircraft but visibility, respectable control authority and such make it a quite stable aircraft to land if you get the numbers right.
> 
> View attachment 17070465
> 
> 
> View attachment 17070466
> 
> 
> View attachment 17070471


Love it IAP! Thanks for the additional pics and detail.

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Dirty John

I put this black strap on my Avenger Night Mission GMT 45 that had the sand strap for a different look:


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## O2AFAC67

Just now in the house after a walk to the mailbox on a sunny day. Lume still as good as it was when new...


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## Turpinr

ronsetoe said:


> SOH II 42. Bronze dial and ceramic
> View attachment 17063413


Ooooooooh that really pops👍


----------



## Turpinr




----------



## dogboy

InitialAndPitch said:


> Here's a few more pics Randy.
> 
> The Striker is is a definitively subsonic aircraft that maxes out at around 515 mp/h - Mach 0.7 depending on conditions. Approaching that speed the bow wave building up in front of the aircraft is significant due to the chunky profile. You can spin it for up to four turns in a clean configuration at 18,000 ft minimum with up to 1600 lbs of fuel but I have no desire to try that. Spin recovery is conventional.
> 
> Despite a functional oxygen system fed through the mask, Strikers are pressurised. The canopy slides forwards and drops about an inch and full pressurisation happens in about a second which is quite noticeable to crew. The wing dihedral is good for some rolling manoeuvres because it pulls the aircraft through the roll a bit. Especially barrel rolling which requires simultaneous changes in roll and elevator through the figure. It also behaves in the circuit. It's obviously a much faster circuit than prop aircraft but visibility, respectable control authority and such make it a quite stable aircraft to land if you get the numbers right.
> 
> View attachment 17070465
> 
> 
> View attachment 17070466
> 
> 
> View attachment 17070471


Isn't that the same airframe as the USAF T-37?


----------



## Simpleman1007




----------



## O2AFAC67

dogboy said:


> Isn't that the same airframe as the USAF T-37?


No, sir. Much fatter nose...  


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAC_Strikemaster


----------



## dogboy

O2AFAC67 said:


> No, sir. Much fatter nose...
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BAC_Strikemaster


Yeah... not even close, I see. Now that I actually looked, instead of jumping to a conclusion. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## rsittner




----------



## InitialAndPitch

dogboy said:


> Isn't that the same airframe as the USAF T-37?


You got me there. I’d have to check on that but my sense is that the shapes seem incompatible.
The Striker is 34 feet long and the Cessna about 29 feet. Striker you sit up much higher.

The T-37 has a similar kind of front but is flatter, more like a duck bill. It’s also made by Cessna as opposed to British Aerospace for the striker. Plus the T-37 has two engines but is a bit underpowered. I haven’t flown the T-37 but I have flown the A-37b Dragonfly which has all kinds of crazy power.

This is the Cessna 37


----------



## dogboy

InitialAndPitch said:


> You got me there. I’d have to check on that but my sense is that the shapes seem incompatible.
> The Striker is 34 feet long and the Cessna about 29 feet. Striker you sit up much higher.
> 
> The T-37 has a similar kind of front but is flatter, more like a duck bill. It’s also made by Cessna as opposed to British Aerospace for the striker. Plus the T-37 has two engines but is a bit underpowered. I haven’t flown the T-37 but I have flown the A-37b Dragonfly which has all kinds of crazy power.
> 
> This is the Cessna 37
> 
> View attachment 17075968


Yeah, very similar in shape, but completely different airplanes/airframes.


----------



## Dirty John

Just got this today! What do you think?


----------



## Dirty John

Breitling sent over this guy with the watch:


----------



## O2AFAC67

A little earlier this evening. Chrono pushers unlocked and working hard for Randy's viewing pleasure...


----------



## O2AFAC67

Might as well put it on the phone screen as well... 😉


----------



## InitialAndPitch

I did 2 flights in the Spitfire. A couple of shots from over the field doing some aeros. In the bone chilling cold ahead of the huge cold front headed down onto the UK, sitting five feet behind that 27-litre 1750 Hp engine has a remarkably warming effect. 

I like the Navitimer in heritage aircraft. Mine is clearly a modern version of the watch but the Spit tracks back to the same time period as the watch origins. That flight jacket is a summer weight and flying high with the canopy open is still a chilly proposition. The upside is the increased flight performance that you get in the cold.

I did a second formation flight with a bit of air-to-air and will post those pics in due course.


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> I did 2 flights in the Spitfire. A couple of shots from over the field doing some aeros. In the bone chilling cold ahead of the huge cold front headed down onto the UK, sitting five feet behind that 27-litre 1750 Hp engine has a remarkably warming effect.
> 
> I like the Navitimer in heritage aircraft. Mine is clearly a modern version of the watch but the Spit tracks back to the same time period as the watch origins. That flight jacket is a summer weight and flying high with the canopy open is still a chilly proposition. The upside is the increased flight performance that you get in the cold.
> 
> I did a second formation flight with a bit of air-to-air and will post those pics in due course.
> 
> View attachment 17076806
> 
> 
> View attachment 17076807
> 
> 
> View attachment 17076812
> 
> 
> View attachment 17076808


What a fantastic experience IAP! Thanks for posting. Looking forward to the additional pics of the formation/air-to-air flights.

Randy


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> What a fantastic experience IAP! Thanks for posting. Looking forward to the additional pics of the formation/air-to-air flights.
> 
> Randy


Here you go:

Mrs Pitch flew separately in the two seater in formation. She didn't know it was coming. She grabbed some air to air shots on her phone, and I used a phone mount.

The last pic shows the undercarriage lever assembly, it has a weird notch in it, kind of like a gate you need to get through and you could seriously use a third hand to operate the thing.

First shot in the dive across to Mrs Pitch in the two seater. I think she finally understands the X-factor of heritage aviation. And she wears a Daytona, I might just keep her around.....


----------



## rsittner

Fantastic! Absolutely GORGEOUS aircraft. It must be such a privilege to be able to fly such an important piece of history.

Thanks for sharing.

Randy


----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LP49




----------



## gliebig

Got a better pic


----------



## wkw

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daveswordfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

InitialAndPitch said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Mrs Pitch flew separately in the two seater in formation. She didn't know it was coming. She grabbed some air to air shots on her phone, and I used a phone mount.
> 
> The last pic shows the undercarriage lever assembly, it has a weird notch in it, kind of like a gate you need to get through and you could seriously use a third hand to operate the thing.
> 
> First shot in the dive across to Mrs Pitch in the two seater. I think she finally understands the X-factor of heritage aviation. And she wears a Daytona, I might just keep her around.....
> 
> View attachment 17080485
> 
> 
> View attachment 17080486
> 
> 
> View attachment 17080491
> 
> 
> View attachment 17080495


@InitialAndPitch - I just read a new report that Carolyn Grace was killed in a car accident in recent days. The Spitfire community has to be EXTREMELY small, so this must be a big impact on the community as a whole.

Sorry to hear of her passing.

Randy


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> @InitialAndPitch - I just read a new report that Carolyn Grace was killed in a car accident in recent days. The Spitfire community has to be EXTREMELY small, so this must be a big impact on the community as a whole.
> 
> Sorry to hear of her passing.
> 
> Randy


She was a terrific woman. One of my friends flew with her a couple of times many years ago. She was fastidious in her restorations and her flying. In the old days, she was renowned for not letting anybody else take the controls, even experienced pilots. She used to be the only game in town.

The accident happened in Australia, about 140 miles from where I live and involved one of the vehicles crossing the centre line. I think her son was in the car but only mild injuries.

Very sad.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Latest "Toxic Masculinity" kitting today...


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> Latest "Toxic Masculinity" kitting today...
> View attachment 17085699


Selecting the "like" button as there is no "grunt" button...


----------



## rsittner

Working around the house today.


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## Sugman




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## gliebig




----------



## mihajlons

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## gliebig




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner

Another day, another flight! Perfect environment for the Navitimer World


----------



## northside




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## GrouchoM

natesen said:


> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


Is that new to you?


----------



## Hunterfate

Good morning everybody and have a nice day


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## mannal

Attending youngest sons holiday show. Killing time before it starts. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60




----------



## natesen

GrouchoM said:


> Is that new to you?


No it's not new, I picked it up used probably 2 years ago, it just hasn't received much wrist time lately. It's a really nice watch though...just wish it didn't have any Bentley branding on it since I have zero connection to that brand.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## natesen

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner




----------



## 1st timer




----------



## LP49




----------



## tibertov




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner

Getting ready for the company Christmas party. A special occasion calls for a special occasion Breitling. The 18kt Montbrillant Olympus fits the bill…


----------



## butcherjp




----------



## Torporific




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67

Visiting Sis in the Texas Hill Country. Took a couple of quick and dirty cellcam shots to post for today... 🙂


----------



## 1st timer

Fresh snow for today. Had to take shots.


----------



## InitialAndPitch

rsittner said:


> Getting ready for the company Christmas party. A special occasion calls for a special occasion Breitling. The 18kt Montbrillant Olympus fits the bill…
> View attachment 17100453


Looking very elegant Randy. I do like a good Montbrilliant.


----------



## tibertov




----------



## gliebig




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## LP49

An interloper


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## rsittner

Last flight of the year!

Merry Christmas!








Randy


----------



## O2AFAC67

With Sis in the Texas Hill Country today. She's happy to have her watch back and decided to wear the earrings and necklace I had made for her about 15 years ago. Used the three removable links from her Pilot bracelet (she has a small wrist) for some seriously one of a kind jewelry...
















Here she is about 15 years ago with her hen's teeth rare jacket I gifted her. One of only five ever made...








Showing watch and jeans while we wait at the Porsche dealer service center...








Took the loaner car for a spin and ended up at Denny's for brunch...
















And of course I was still wearing this...


----------



## King_Neptune

O2AFAC67 said:


> With Sis in the Texas Hill Country today. She's happy to have her watch back and decided to wear the earrings and necklace I had made for her about 15 years ago. Used the three removable links from her Pilot bracelet (she has a small wrist) for some seriously one of a kind jewelry...
> View attachment 17106937
> 
> View attachment 17106938
> 
> Here she is about 15 years ago with her hen's teeth rare jacket I gifted her. One of only five ever made...
> View attachment 17106947
> 
> Showing watch and jeans while we wait at the Porsche dealer service center...
> View attachment 17106956
> 
> Took the loaner car for a spin and ended up at Denny's for brunch...
> View attachment 17106959
> 
> View attachment 17106958
> 
> And of course I was still wearing this...
> View attachment 17106960


Love the earrings and the steak and eggs!


----------



## butcherjp

Morning briefing :


----------



## TexasTee




----------



## O2AFAC67

Havn't had the UTC/bracelet kit on the Evo for more than a year. I had forgotten how comfortable it is to wear. Put it on yesterday afternoon and first noticed I was wearing it this morning.  A quick wristie to remind me how unique and beautiful IMO this Schneider era kit really is. More importantly, it reminds me of my late wife who gifted it to me on my 60th birthday in 2007... 💖


----------



## rsittner

Greetings from Cabo San Lucas, MX!


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## MNhockey




----------



## Saswatch

Merry Xmas Eve 🥳

I’ve held and seen it before but finally got a good look at my SO’s Colt from her dad. 








The seconds hand has a mirror polish and a matte finish visible in certain lighting.








Thought that was interesting to share.


----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Rattrapante Today...


----------



## MorbidSalmon00

This Christmas Eve…


----------



## O2AFAC67

Crosswind on a cuff and a twin granddaughter on my knee... 💖 Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## alarm4y

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune

Wearing this today, but actually missing my Navitimer thats at BUSA for servicing.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Hardly any traffic out today so a quick stop at the only place open for a bite of lunch... 😋


----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## King_Neptune




----------



## butcherjp

Afternoon chrono :


----------



## Bsw_sc

Put the bracelet back on, I’ve had the leather strap on her for a while now. Super comfortable bracelet


----------



## Ronin78

Joined the club at last. Always wanted one of these over the years. Almost bought another Omega Planet Ocean to replace the one I sold during my divorce a few years back. Seawolf Avenger Titanium. It's beautiful and sort of rare it seems, I only found three in titanium for sale. They're mostly stainless which is beautiful in its own right. Titanium makes such a difference in the wearability of a watch this size. I've got nearly 8 inch wrist and larger hands so I feel it wears well and proportionality. 









20221229-190752


Image 20221229-190752 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20221229-124319


Image 20221229-124319 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co












20221229-180139


Image 20221229-180139 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## WatchmAUn

I haven’t seen too many avenger GMTs in here so I’ll post mine. Absolutely love the white dial. I own a Black Bay but missed the date function more than I anticipated and always wanted a GMT (no need for a “true” one since I don’t travel much). My grail was the Rolex Explorer II but price, availability and lack of a rotating bezel were major drawbacks. Enter the Avenger GMT, which had similar aesthetics (IMHO) and none of the drawbacks. I’m also okay with an ETA-based movement. I have 7.75” wrists and it fits me perfectly and it’s so thin at 12.25mm vs 14mm+ on the Black Bay.


----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Out enjoying the night going through a few gears.


----------



## O2AFAC67

_Working the Cuffed CW Chrono this evening..._


----------



## rsittner

O2AFAC67 said:


> _Working the Cuffed CW Chrono this evening..._
> View attachment 17132510


Looking good, Ron! One of the best grill timers out there...

Randy


----------



## rsittner

Sending my Emergency II back to BUSA to replace the ELT battery, the Co-Pilot battery and for general maintenance. One last shot before it is out of my rotation for a few months...


----------



## rsittner

B50 Night Mission today…


----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## rsittner

Black-Eyed Blue Blackbird…


----------



## RLS1851

We just got bac from a 12 day trip to Netherlands, Germany, France and Switzerland and wore this the entire trip. Really like the GMT function.


----------



## northside




----------



## O2AFAC67




----------



## butcherjp




----------



## Saswatch

Apart from a one day rest, this has been on my wrist for a week and I’m seriously impressed. It’s been spot on at 0spd every single day.


----------



## rsittner




----------



## nick10




----------



## mannal

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richmondesi

First Breitling, and I'm loving it💯


----------



## TT_6SPD_95




----------



## Travelller




----------



## longle10

Nice background at the office










Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## rsittner




----------



## rsittner

Breitling says it’s a full moon tonight!


----------



## TT_6SPD_95

Rattrapante things tonight...


----------



## Haf




----------



## TexasTee




----------



## rsittner




----------



## TT_6SPD_95




----------



## Saswatch

This old Aerospace which just happens to be my favorite quartz watch.


----------



## richmondesi




----------



## LP49




----------



## TT_6SPD_95

She loves to drive, but that's okay because it gives me time to mess around with my timepiece. The Breitling is one of my favorite time pieces.


----------



## Wrist Demeanor

Beautiful watches on this thread. 
My favorite Navitimer here… also the root cause to this watch addiction. Heritage A1332412/C942.


----------



## swift

Navitimer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markoni BG




----------



## gliebig




----------



## LP49




----------



## Relo60




----------



## rsittner




----------



## gliebig




----------

